# Lenco VS Bennett trim tabs



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Seems like a number of builders are going to either the electrotabs or the bennett volt tabs. I have the electrotabs on my skiff now and really like them. Quiet, quick and no auto retract


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

I believe Bennett actuators are guaranteed for life.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

No trouble with Lenco thirteen years on Waterman four years on Pro


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lencos haven’t failed me yet. To disable the auto retract just cut the orange wire coming out of the cotrol box on the older style.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've had both. Both worked and were reliable. The Bennett hydraulics were quieter, but the Lenco tab position indicator is a nice feature. Lencos may be slightly easier to install.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

nativejax said:


> Seems like a number of builders are going to either the electrotabs or the bennett volt tabs. I have the electrotabs on my skiff now and really like them. Quiet, quick and no auto retract


What's undesirable about auto retract ?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

sidelock said:


> What's undesirable about auto retract ?


I dont like them because you are having to reset the tabs after you just had them where you wanted them plus they sound like an old garage door going up. At least my buddies Lencos did. I am sure it can be argued auto retract has its place but they just arent for me.


----------



## hammock pete (Feb 2, 2017)

Having worked in the electronics manufacturing business most of my life, I have an aversion to
components situated in a wet environment. That's why I don't use Lenco tabs. Bennetts are pretty much fool proof, providing the pump is mounted in a fairly dry location and protected with
anti corrosion spray.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I had one Lenco actuator go bad after 7 years. Kept blowing fuses. Replaced with more Lencos.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

sidelock said:


> What's undesirable about auto retract ?


The reset cycle makes a bunch of noise. If your tabs don't touch your trailer or lift it's easier to just clip the wire.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Auto retract on Lencos is nice because you don’t have to wonder where your tabs are when you crank up to move to another area and also so you don’t have to run them up when you stop to pole. Who poles with their tabs down and why would you want your tabs to stay in one position? I am constantly using my tabs to jump on plane, run over shallow areas and adjust attitude in chop. I understand that everyone has their own ways and opinions. Maybe I’m using my tabs all wrong? I have the auto retract orange wire clipped, both ends capped and zip tied together in case I want to add a switch to turn that function on and off.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I've started poling many times and thinking wth? And then realize my tabs were down. When I put them back up it's like Christmas for free.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I have experience with both. (Had to re-wire and rebuild Bennets once...)

I like hydraulic Bennets on larger boats and electric Lencos on smaller skiffs where weight matters.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Auto retract on Lencos is nice because you don’t have to wonder where your tabs are when you crank up to move to another area and also so you don’t have to run them up when you stop to pole. Who poles with their tabs down and why would you want your tabs to stay in one position? I am constantly using my tabs to jump on plane, run over shallow areas and adjust attitude in chop. I understand that everyone has their own ways and opinions. Maybe I’m using my tabs all wrong? I have the auto retract orange wire clipped, both ends capped and zip tied together in case I want to add a switch to turn that function on and off.


You got me all confused with this. You say the auto retract is nice and you go on to explain why yet at the same time you say you have the retract orange wire clipped ???????


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sidelock said:


> You got me all confused with this. You say the auto retract is nice and you go on to explain why yet at the same time you say you have the retract orange wire clipped ???????


I clipped it to add a switch to turn it off so I can shut down and not have them auto retract every single time I turn the ignition off. I haven’t added the switch yet because I had a few other upgrades to do that were more important. I was also adding that because some folks seem to be under the impression that the auto retract feature is a big deal to disarm. The new dual switches with the built in “computer” and auto retract function are not as easy to disarm. I have the separate box that was an add on to the regular Lencos. I don’t want tab position indicators either, just more crap to buy.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

maybe i should of added electric or hydraulic ?, bennett or lencos?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

hammock pete said:


> Having worked in the electronics manufacturing business most of my life, I have an aversion to
> components situated in a wet environment. That's why I don't use Lenco tabs. Bennetts are pretty much fool proof, providing the pump is mounted in a fairly dry location and protected with
> anti corrosion spray.


Bennett’s still require power and nowhere on a boat is it free of moisture and humidity. 
I have no problem with Lenco. I opened a 13 year old actuator and it was completely dry inside. The control box did absorb moisture in a dry as can be location in boat. Not sure about the new control box. I built my own. I don’t need auto retract. But I could see someone needing it.


----------



## LowKeyCapt (Nov 30, 2017)

I have the Bennett electrics on my Cayo 180. It came with the indication light control and also the auto-retract. I haven't had any issues so far.

Edit: I wouldn't use the hydraulic tabs. I've seen them fail on a couple boats and it makes a mess. Another pump to maintain and lines that can leak. Go with the electrics.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

I have Bennett tabs with auto retract wired to a separate switch. I like the auto retract but it doesn’t make a huge difference to me, it only allows me to not hold the switch to raise the tabs up and that’s it. It makes no difference otherwise to me but that’s how they wired them at Ankona and I’m happy with it.


----------

